#  Krankenpflege >   Spontanblasen was tun >

## Anonymisiert

Was kann man gegen Spontanblasen tun
Wer kann hier helfen wen diese geplatzt sind und Wochenlang nicht verheilen wollen
Sind diese nervlich bedingt
oder wirklich nur eine reine Hautreaktion  :Huh?: ?

----------


## StarBuG

Ich würde mal zu deinem Hausarzt oder einem Dermatologen gehen.
Wahrscheinlich haben die sich infiziert. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Klosterbruder

@StarBuG, 
die Befundung der aufgeplatzten Blase des Hausarztes war nicht gerade erbauend
ich hätte doch umgehend zum Hautarzt gehen sollen und den Hautfetzen mitbringen. 
Heute weis ich es aber wenn Du so eine Blase bekommst ca.3 cm Ø und die auch sich rapide mit Flüßigkeit füllt und platzt denkst du in diesem Moment bestimmt nicht daran den Hautfetzen erstens dran zu lassen und zweitens das du ihn zum Hauti bringen könntest zur weiteren Untersuchung. 
Soll auch sehr sehr selten vorkommen die Gesschichte mit den Spontanblasen deshalb selte ich die Frage auch ins Forum.

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Klosterbruder! 
Was sind denn Spontanblasen und wo treten die auf? 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Klosterbruder

Spontanblasen  
plötzlich auftretende Wasserblase überwiegend im Beinbereich können jedoch auch an anderen Körperteilen sich bilden. 
Aussehen wie normale Blase die zu z.B. enge Schuhe auftreten 
Erscheinen jedoch ohne jegliche Einwirkung, durch Druck oder so
Sind eben so wie der Name sagt spontane Erscheinungen

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Klosterbruder,  
danke für die Erklärung, hatte da noch nie was von gehört! 
Hast Du diese Blasen denn jetzt immer noch? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Woman

lies mal bitte bei hautstadt ,de
da wird die Sache genau beschrieben      
unter Epidermolysis  bullosa

----------


## Klosterbruder

@Teetante, 
Nein die Blasen hab ich nicht mehr jedoch dafür eine offene Wunde von ca. 1 cm Ø
die nicht verheilen will (offener Fuß)
Na ja dieser schlechte Heilprozess ist aber scheinbar auch DIA bedingt. 
@Woman 
Danke für den Link ! Sehr Informativ !

----------


## StarBuG

> @StarBuG, 
> die Befundung der aufgeplatzten Blase des Hausarztes war nicht gerade erbauend
> ich hätte doch umgehend zum Hautarzt gehen sollen und den Hautfetzen mitbringen. 
> Heute weis ich es aber wenn Du so eine Blase bekommst ca.3 cm Ø und die auch sich rapide mit Flüßigkeit füllt und platzt denkst du in diesem Moment bestimmt nicht daran den Hautfetzen erstens dran zu lassen und zweitens das du ihn zum Hauti bringen könntest zur weiteren Untersuchung. 
> Soll auch sehr sehr selten vorkommen die Gesschichte mit den Spontanblasen deshalb selte ich die Frage auch ins Forum.

 Es geht doch nicht um das Untersuchen des Hautfetzens, sondern dein Hausarzt soll sich die offene Stelle anschauen, wenn die nicht verheilt.  :Zwinker:

----------


## Woman

Bitte schön,ich hoffe es hilft weiter!

----------


## Smurf

*@ Klosterbruder, 
da wirst Du schon recht haben, die Wundheilungsstörung in Verbindung mit dem DIA zu bringen. Tust Du denn irgendwas auf die Wunde? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Klosterbruder

@StarBuG 
also das tut der Mann nun seit ca 6 Wochen und geschehen tut nix aber auch gar nix 
Nachdem ich jetzt  (*grinz* selbst ist der Mönch) mit Silberpuder und lockeren
Verbändchen wenn nötig ansonsten ohne was drauf und unbedeckt die Geschichte selbst in die Hand genommen hab tut sich da zumindest mal der rote entzündete Rand zurückbilden und ich bin der Meinung es ist auch schon etwas mehr zugewachsen. 
Ist natürlich auch eine blöde Stelle was Heilungsprozess angeht genau zwischen Wade und Ferse (ca 10 cm vom Boden gemesen nach oben) und zum Glück nicht im bzw. außerhalb des Schuhbereichs

----------


## Woman

Hast du es schon mal mit Honig versucht,es heilt schwierige Wunden

----------


## Klosterbruder

ja hab ich schon versucht! 
Ich bin doch eher einer der Menschen die die Natur und nicht die Chemie benutzen wenn möglich.

----------


## Smurf

*@ Klosterbruder: 
Wenn das wirklich eine Wundheilungsstörung basierend auf Deinem Diabetes ist, dann gehört die Behandlung in fachärztliche Hände! Das kann nämlich auch gar nicht mehr zu gehen, wie man als Dia eigentlich weiß bzw. kann sich da schlimmstenfalls ein Ulcus draus ergeben, wenn man nicht aufpaßt! 
Also, auf zum Diabetologen oder eben zu einem gescheiten Hautarzt, der sich mit Diabetes auskennt. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Klosterbruder

Danke werds mal bei einem anderen Doc probieren

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Klosterbruder, 
Diabetes an sich wirkt sich nicht auf die Wundheilung aus, aber ein längere Zeit schlecht eingestellter Diabetes kann das sehr wohl. Wie ist dein aktueller HBA1c?  
Bist du wg. des dm bei einem Diabetologen in Behandlung? Nichts gegen Hausärzte, aber bei diesem komplexen Thema sind viele überfordert. Ich würde dir empfehlen, zu einem Diabetologen zu gehen, der wird eine gründliche Anamnese machen, deine Therapie überprüfen und wahrscheinlich auch in der Praxis Mitarbeiter/innen haben, die im Umgang mit einer Wundheilungsstörung geübt sind, oder dich entsprechend weiter vermitteln. 
Nimm die Sache nicht auf die "leichte Schulter". Auszug aus dem Ärzteblatt:  Die Amputationen bei Diabetikern machen den Hauptteil aller Ampu-
tationen unterer Extremitäten in Deutschland aus: Etwa 70 Prozent aller Amputationen unterer Extremitäten, das heißt 25 000 bis 30 000 Amputationen jährlich, werden bei Diabetikern ausgeführt, bei nur circa 5 Prozent Diabetikeranteil an der Gesamtbevölkerung. In etwa 15 000 Fällen wird oberhalb des Knöchels amputiert. ...  Von guten Diabetologen erfährt man in der örtl. Selbsthilfegruppe oder es gibt Hilfen in Diabetiker-Foren. Viel Erfolg und 
süsse Grüsse 
Ute  
PS.: Diabetes ist - keinen Zucker schlecken!

----------


## Julchen

hallo Klosterbruder,
das was Ute geschrieben hat, hab ich neulich in einem Fernsehbericht gesehen (ich weiß bloß nicht mehr, was das für eine Sendung war). 
Dort wurde auch erwähnt, dass man heute nicht mehr den ständigen Verbandswechsel anstrebt, sondern die Wunde möglichst feucht halten sollte und es dazu eine bestimmte Pflasterart gibt oder Sprays u.ä. die die Wunde feucht halten sollen.  
Liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:  
________________________-
leben und leben lassen

----------


## Klosterbruder

@mämchen 
Derzeit liegen meine Wert zwischen 100 und 110 nüchtern und der HB1C laut letzter Messung bei 5,4.
Also von schlechter Einstellung kann eigentlich nicht die Rede sein

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Klosterbruder, 
dein HBA1c ist tatsächlich super, obwohl mein Diabetologe die Nüchternwerte als "grenzwertig"  bezeichnen würde. Hattest du denn vorher längere Zeit schlechte Bz-Werte, oder wie kommst du sonst auf Wundheilungsstörung durch dm? Ich hab auf den Tag genau seit 21 Jahren Diabetes mellitus Typ 1 und wenn ich mal eine Verletzung habe, heilt die ganz normal. 
Liebe Grüße  
Ute

----------


## StarBuG

Es gibt in der Apotheke spezielle Blasenpflaster.
Diese legen sich wie eine zweite Haut über die Blase und enthalten ein Gel, dass die Wundflüssigkeit aufnimmt. 
Ich hatte mal genau an der Ferse eine Blase, die nicht verheilen wollte.
Nach zwei Wochen hab ich mir dieses Pflaster geholt und die Blase war innerhalb von 7 Tagen zu. 
Die heißen Compeed glaube ich. 
Versuchs mal damit.

----------


## Smurf

*Compeed heißen die, das ist richtig. Gibt es auch von anderen Firmen mittlerweile. Diese Pflaster setzen auf das Konzept der feuchten Wundheilung, die wie sich mittlerweile herausgestellt hat, einfach die bessere und vor allem die schnellere ist als das Herkömmliche wie "Luft dranlassen" oder trockenes Pflaster drauf. 
Trotzdem denke ich immer noch an den Dia und Klosterbruder sollte vielleicht ohne weitere Experimente zu einem Facharzt gehen, z.B. Hautarzt, der auch DIA-Pat. behandelt. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Klosterbruder

Zu Eurer Beruhigung die Wunde ist nun nur noch 1 x 0,5 cm groß Dank ständigem auftragen von Pistolenreinigungs - Öl. 
Immer weich halten der Kruste und täglich mehrmaliges abwaschen und wieder einfetten.

----------


## Smurf

> Dank ständigem auftragen von Pistolenreinigungs - Öl.

 *Hi Klosterbruder,  
das meinst Du nicht ernsthaft, oder? *

----------


## Klosterbruder

Was spricht dagegen ? 
Ist ein altes sehr billiges Hausmittel gegen Hornhaut (z.B. bei Spaltferse...) und Verkrustungen.

----------


## Woman

Davon hab ich schon gehört,aber ob es hilft wusste ich nicht

----------


## Woman

Wie stehts mit der Blase am Fuss ,wieder alles Ok

----------


## Obelix1962

So weit ja, ca. 0,5 cm Lochkruste noch ansonsten ganz gut verheilt.
Aber ich will nicht mehr Obelix heißen wenn ich dieses Löchlein nicht auch noch zu bekomme.
Spass muß natürlich sein bei der Sache muß man auch bleiben und da ich die letzten Tage nicht so intensiv mich darum gekümmert habe und kräftig eingeschmiert habe ist die Wundkruste eben wieder hart geworden und ripselt im Socken. 
Zu ist die Wunde aber, kein Eiter und Wundsekret mehr zu sehen und zu fühlen

----------


## Woman

Na das ist eine gute Nachricht,also immer schön weiter schmieren
Vor allem immer schön auf die Gesundheit achten

----------


## Obelix1962

Mach ich doch,
ich lase es mir gut gehn wo es nur geht
weil fürs trauern sind andere zuständig
und nicht ich.

----------


## Woman

Gut so,wie ein richtiger Obelix halt

----------


## Obelix1962

Gut geschmiert ist eben doch wie fast verheilt.
Heute ist beim duschen der letzte Krustenrest abgegangen und drunter war zum Glück alles zugewachsen.
Ein Wündlein weniger in und an mir

----------


## Woman

Soll das heissen  du hast noch mehr?
Und wenn ja welche?

----------


## Obelix1962

Ja zur Zeit schmerzen im Herzen
die mir wahrscheinlich tiefe Narben 
hinterlassen werden wenn diese
nicht bald geheilt werden

----------


## Woman

Na das hört sich nicht gut an
Kann man dir da vielleicht helfen?

----------


## Obelix1962

Bei dieser Herzenssache nicht
zu dieser gehören immer Zwei 
die sich schon sehr lange kennen !

----------


## Woman

Ah ja war auch nur ein vorschlag

----------


## Obelix1962

Deinen Vorschlag nehme ich gern an
den die Kommunikation mit lieben Menschen
heilt die Wunden schneller und macht das Herz wärmer

----------


## Woman

immer gern

----------


## Anonymisiert

jetzt hab ich auch eine! Hilfe, was tun...?

----------

